# Ieee802.11

## akster

Hi,

I want to emerge ipw3945 but I can't disable the kernel option for IEEE802.11, The problem is I can only compile it in or make it a module, it wont give me the option to remove it from the kernel config.

I edited the .config and hashed the line out but when I go to make it it asks me the question and repeats itself until I give it either Y(es) or M(odule)

Anyone any idea why ?? Is it required in the kernel for something else I may have added?

----------

## wynn

Have you tried using "make menuconfig"? Just going to "Networking" and then down to "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack" and typing "n" removes it. Perhaps this will work better than directly editing .config.

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/net/ieee80211/Kconfig just has

```
config IEEE80211

        tristate "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack"

        ---help---

        This option enables the hardware independent IEEE 802.11

        networking stack.
```

There's no mention of any dependency.

----------

## akster

Hi, this is what I originally tried. editing .config was just an attempt to resolve the issue because this didn't work...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## wynn

In what way didn't it work? It might yield a clue as to what it is trying to tell you

You wouldn't like to pop your .config in the pastebin and post the URI, would you?

----------

## chunderbunny

There is probably some other kernel feature which requires that module. You will have to hunt around for options which might be related and disable those before you can disable IEEE802.11.

----------

## akster

Sorry for the late reply, busy day  :Smile: 

Wynn, I dont think I'm explaining myself correctly, I dont have the option to remove IEEE80211 networking stack from the kernel, either using the menuconfig or the .config...  In the GUI for instance, cycling through the options reveals * or M and nothing else...

It looks like a dependancy, was hoping someone was familiar with it but I'll have another hunt tomorrow to see if I can find anything...

----------

## akster

oops, old IPW driver was still there :-/ could have sworn I removed that ... guess it's dependant on IEEE80211, once it was removed so was the IEEE80211  :Smile:  w00t w00t

----------

